# CPU315+ProfiNET+SFB52



## S7gast (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine CPU315 und einen Antrieb. Das ProfiNET Netzwerk läuft und funktioniert, denn ich kann mit SFC15/14 Soll- und Istwerte lesen/schreiben und den Antrieb damit steuern.
Jetzt muss ich noch den azyklischen Parameterkanal zum Laufen bringen. Wie ich das verstanden habe, brauche ich dazu SFB52/SFB53. Dabei habe ich nun aber Probleme, denn ich bekomme das nicht zum Laufen.
Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand hier einen Tip geben kann.
Ist es richtig, den SFB52/SFB53 dazu zu benutzen oder gibt es eine andere (bessere) Möglichkeit Parameter (e.g. 1905) zu lesen/schreiben?
Kann mir jemand helfen, wie die Variablen des SFB52 gesetzt werden müssen um z.B. Parameter 1905 zu lesen?
Reicht es den SFB52 zum Lesen eines Parameters aufzurufen oder muss zuerst etwas mit dem SFB53 geschrieben werden? 

Vielen Dank vorab
S7gast


----------



## HaDi (30 Januar 2010)

Falls du einen Siemens-Antrieb hast, hilft vielleicht dieser link weiter.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## S7gast (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo HaDi,

vielen Dank für den Link. Die Infos dort sehen mal vielversprechend aus. Ich werde mich hier noch mal melden, wenn ich damit zurechtkommen sollte.

Vielen Dank 
S7gast


----------

